# Alright... Buying a Safety Razor...need supplies (help)



## IanT (Nov 6, 2010)

Okay,  So I have been doing some research on safety razors

Decided on:

Edwin Jagger Chrome DE89L ($28) from qedusa.com

Now I want to try and get a shave brush/bowl/soap combo... (all the shave soaps Ive made so far suck.. maybe because Ive never bought a professional one so I have nothing to compare it to)

I know a few of you make/carry these and Id rather keep the biz "in the family" so...... recommendations??

PS my budget is not so large right now, but having stated that... I also dont wanna buy something thatll last for like a week and make me need to buy another... so I dont mind throwing down a little money for something that will last me...  lol...

I figure this razor alone will save me soooooo much $$$ since I spend like $9 on 3 razors from the store that literally last me 3 weeks, and I can buy a pack of like 40 blades for $6 ... who knows how long thatll last me but id bet my shoes its longer than those dumb storebought razors


heeeeeeeeelp


----------



## IanT (Nov 6, 2010)

ok call me impatient but i just bought one lol ... $4 for a soap and $13 for a brush... we shall see how it works


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> ok call me impatient but i just bought one lol ... $4 for a soap and $13 for a brush... we shall see how it works




okay impatient


----------

